# Random Collection of Old Lenses



## roboticboredom (Oct 13, 2009)

So a friend gave me a bunch of lenses that are pretty old looking. He wanted me to find out if i could sell them - i dont recognize any names so i am assuming its cheap-o stuff... and they all have screw-type mounts???  Guessing they are around 1950-70's???? Only the Converter and Minolta have modern style lense mounts. 
I haven't been able to much about them online but maybe you can tell me if they are old treasures or just cheap old junk  
I will try to list them as best i can... 

1. Hannimex 
Wide Angle Lens w/ Multi Lens coating
28mm / f2.8-.22/ 74 deg angle view/ 49mm filter 

2. Vivitar 
Telephoto
135mm/ 1:3.5
No. 198667

3. Soligor 
Wide Angle 
35mm/ 1:3.5
No. H653425

4. Mamiya/Sekor
Auto 
50mm/ 1:2
No. 102003

5. Albinar-ADG
2x Macro Converter
50mm 

6. Yashica 
Auto Yashinon-DX
300mm/ 1:5.6
No. 3560960

7. Minolta 
Maxxum
AF 50mm/ 1:1.7 (22)
49mm Filter

So yeah... :scratch:    thanks for any insight 


-B


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2009)

If they have the M42 thread mount, they are more likely late 1960's to 1970's lenses. I recognize most of the lenses by brand and name. NOne of them are likely to be standouts optically, but there is one redeeming feature of M42 thread mount lenses--many of them work well with an EOS adapter,an will thus shoot pretty well on modern Canon digital SLR bodies.

These adapters cost around $17-$25 on eBay, and work pretty well. The Yashinon 300mm f/5.6 and the Vivitar 135mm f/3.5 would probably be reasonably useful on a Canon Rebel or 20-30-40D series body. The Mamiya/Sekor 50mm f/2 is probably as good or better than Canon's 50/1.8 EF-II in terms of lens coatings and flare resistance.

Not all M42 lenses are identical. Ones that have a small switch or button-like system that says A-M or Auto-Man. are the handiest ones to use when adapted to Canon. The Maxxum AF is the newest, but will not adapt to anything that I am aware of.


----------



## roboticboredom (Oct 13, 2009)

Sweeeeet - thanks very much - i will let my friend know about his lenses.  
I am sure he can put them up for "adotion" on craigslist and find them a good home. 
I don't own a canon myself, but i will let him know about the converter  

Thanks again! :mrgreen:


----------



## Early (Oct 15, 2009)

The Maxxum 50mm can be used on Sony DSLR's, and could possibly be more valuable now than when it was new.


----------

